# German made pipes



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good German pipe makers? I've searched on the internet but I can't get any good hits.


:tpd:


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

www.corneliusmaenz.com


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Paul Becker
Peter Klein
Reiner Barbi
just to name a few. I feel that Klein is an underrated artisan. You can pick up some of his pieces at very reasonable prices.

Barbi's pipes command a premium.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Mad Hatter said:


> Does anyone know of any good German pipe makers? I've searched on the internet but I can't get any good hits.
> 
> :tpd:


http://www.matzhold-peter.at/ <--- well austrian

http://www.kleinpipes.de/ <-- you missed an awesome peter klein pipe on ebay went for 80 bucks and no one here got it http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=865043&postcount=429

http://www.german-pipemakers.de/deutsch/eng_auswahl.htm


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> Does anyone know of any good German pipe makers? I've searched on the internet but I can't get any good hits.
> 
> :tpd:


Thanks for the recommendations. Man, wish I found that pipe on Ebay.... I was in the mood to buy last week.I'll keep them in mind for my Christmas gift this year but, other than special occasions, I'm not really a high dollar kinda guy. I'm kinda looking for a German equivalent of say a Peterson or Stanny. 'sides, I'm just not worthy of a fine pipe yet


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't think there is a German pipe that is equivalent to Peterson or Stanwell. Besides those two there is also Bjarne and Nording-Denmark, Jirsa-Czech Repbulic, Tsuge-Japan. You can find all those pipes in the same range as Peterson and Stanwell. Also Savinelli-Italian. There are a lot of good pipes in the below a hundred dollar range.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Actually guys, my bad, I already know of one. They are called Design Berlin. They have them at Pipesandcigars.com. Very resonable and not bad to look at. There is one you should check out. Its "The World" pipe. Big price on that one. Semi-blast depicting the globe.


:cb Thanks Pardners!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Joura pipes are German (from bremen methinks). Also Shaabi pipes are german made.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thomas richards, i think, makes some cool pipes... i do believe i received one a few months ago.  (still unsmoked, waiting to pop that balkan flake)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IHT said:


> thomas richards, i think, makes some cool pipes... i do believe i received one a few months ago.  (still unsmoked, waiting to pop that balkan flake)


Got a picture of that one Im-Ho-Tep?

:tpd:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

not on the computer i'm on, unfortunately (my other laptop is at work)... it's a really sweet little "nose-warmer", beautiful shape, nicely formed bit... can't wait to smoke it.

here's a german pipe website... doesn't have any "tom richard" pipes though. :c 
http://www.smokingheads.com/

OH, forgot about this site, has lots of pipes, AND even has the "english" version of the "frank/german" method of packing a pipe.
http://www.pfeifenstudio-frank.de/
and in the interest of saving you all money, i advise you all *DO NOT CLICK ON THEIR ESTATE PIPES!!!* there are too many good deals for you to NOT SPEND MONEY!!!








like this ser jacapo poker.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Danke, mein Herr


----------

